# How to view original of edited photos



## aster (May 4, 2011)

When all LR editing has been applied to "original" .
What is later the easiest way to view original image without resetting editing?
To create a copy, but how?

Thanks!


----------



## Brad Snyder (May 4, 2011)

The generalized way to approach this is with Before/After View in Develop.
Select an image in Develop. On the main menu, choose View > Before/After > and one of the various screen layouts, top/bottom, left/right, split.
Note that theses selections all have shortcut keys, remember your favorite. The Before/After views are also available on the Tool Bar below the image near the far left.
Then, use the History browser to select the image state you'd like to display as the 'Before'. In your case, all the way at the bottom of the History, usually called 'Import', with perhaps an import preset noted.
Right click on the desired history state, and choose 'Copy History State Settings to Before'.

There are other ways to skin this cat, but that should get you where you want without the (minimal) overhead of creating a snapshot or virtual copy.


----------



## sizzlingbadger (May 4, 2011)

The only reliable way is to hit reset then ctrl-Z to undo it. The before and after only shows the difference between import state and current state and that it is not always what you need. If you don't apply anything during import then using the / key can work quite well.

I changed the default settings in my catalog and now the before after toggles between current edits and my original imported defaults not my new defaults and this is a pain.


----------

